
Your Bedroom Is Too Hot. What Is the Ideal Temperature for Sleep? - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/12/sleep-cold/604111/
======
mtmail
Summary: "So I will say this: 60 degrees [15,6 Celsius] is the correct
temperature for winter sleep. Anything warmer is incorrect."

~~~
zzzcpan
Sounds like bullshit. 15.6 degrees would just require better insulation to
trap body heat, maybe even a sleeping bag level insulation. 18-20 degrees is
where the lowest bound is for a regular blanket and some pyjamas.

